
Will Donald Trump send the marijuana industry up in smoke? - jrs235
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/will-donald-trump-send-the-marijuana-industry-up-in-smoke-232828404.html
======
japanese_donald
Trump has already said in many cases that he wants to leave it up to the
states, rather than the federal government. I don't see this as being any
different.

